# Cognitive Behavioral Therapy Better Than Zopiclone for Chronic Insomnia



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Not CBT for IBS, but since many with IBS have insomnia, I have included this info for your information - http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/537419...00164&src=nldne


----------

